# Best Battery



## Pathfinder

Need to buy a new start battery for my boat? It will also run electronics and livewells? Looking for success stories and suggestions? Thanks in Advance


----------



## SharkSlayer

I have an Optima Bluetop and it seems to do Ok for a full 12 hours of fishing. I also have one for the trolling motor, it seems to die pretty quick. 

I have been looking for a new battery also so I wouldn't spend the money on a Blue top.


----------



## Corpsman

I use interstate.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

probably not the best quality, but I buy the high CCA batteries from walmart and put terminals on the posts that allow me to use the marine electrical lugs. They cost about 65 dollars, and have 3 year full free replacement.

When I first started buying them, I thought "no way they will last 3 years!" but they do. They have prorated amount beyond that as well. I am rough on batteries. I go floundergigging and will kill 2 batteries powering the flounder light and the spotlight at night for 5-6 hours of fishing. Then they get fully charged at home and sit there till the next trip.

I used to buy other brands, but got tired of them dying and then having to hassle with the company for returns.

Just my .02


----------



## minkmaster

So gel batteries aren't all they are cracked up to be.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus

Sears Die Hard marine., wont need another battery. Put 2 in boat and u can run anything for days. They on sears website it is the largest they make. I thnk they run 300.00 but u wont regret....


----------



## specklover

I use Interstate. I'm on my third year and have not recharged it during winter. I get it load tested annually. I had the Delco Voyager and it lasted one year.


----------



## minkmaster

I am saying if there were a battery for a trolling motor what would be the best?? I think you all are speaking of the cranking battery. I am inquiring about deep cycle/


----------



## oldflathead

My experience is the West Marine Deep Cycle batteries are the best.They may cost a little more but they last longer and you are backed up by the World's largest marine retailer. 

I have tried Sam's Club/Walmart batteries as house batteries in my boat. They lasted only 2 years. I routinely get 6 - 8 years from West Marine Deep Cycles.

Tom, I have stock in West marine


----------



## BBob

I would consider an AGM if you can swing it....I have two from West Marine, One From Sears (House).. The WM AGM are over three years old now and seem to be fine They wereused to crank, run the electronics, and a windlass until this season. The Sear's Marine was added this year to feed the Electronics. So now one WM is used to start on engine, and theother starts an engine and powers the windlass. All are charged thru a BEP VSR system. "I" believe the AGMs are worth the extra $$$. 

BBob


----------



## Pathfinder

Thanks for all the responses, lots of info, now decision time.


----------



## shanester

when you make choice on your new battery, make sure you get a good digital battery charger. i have had the same trolling motor battery for 5 years and it is just now starting to show signs of weaknees.(doesnt last as long on a charge). those old fashonied battery chargers are good for emergencies but for good battery maintenance they suck. check it out they will save you alot of money in the long run...


----------



## fighterpilot

As you can see many batteries will work, but you should also consider ease of returning it in case it is defective. I recently bought two interstate 27s cranking batteries. One was suspect before I even put it on the boat. Charge dropped off overnight. Took it back but "checked OK". Put it back in the boat--using it to start 200 HP Johnson. Engine wouldn't start. Mechanic figured out not quite enough RPM to get the "spark" needed. Switched batteries and engine started fine. Returned battery and although voltage there cranking amps not. They gave me a new battery.


----------



## Sequoiha

Thats a good point Fighterpilot,,, we are a interstate dealer,,,,


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

One trick for when the battery dealer gives you grief and wants to fight you about returning a battery:

Pour out all the battery acid and replace it with tap water.

Take battery back and let them "test" it again. Guarantee it will fail. Walmart used to be a butt about giving you a replacement. If a battery has a single cell that is slowly discharging, it will make the battery weak overnight. However, it will still rapid charge and hold up to heavy amp test. Just won't hold up charge over time.

Of course, won't work with gel batteries.

Just my .02 and a helpful hint to anyone finding themselves battling the powers that be over a bad battery that they claim is still ok.


----------



## born2fizh

interstate for sure


----------



## BIG O

Odyssey: These batteries are going on 7 years, I had bought them for my old whaler, which I sold. The man I sold the whaler told me he had them check out this year and were as solid as the day I bought them. Expensive but I think well worth the money.

my 2 centavos

Big O


----------



## Jighead

I agree with Shanester. I've found a good charger is key to good battery life for trolling motor batteries. I bought the top of the line minn kota 3 bank and keep it plugged in most of the time.I used to work in the auto industry and most the batteries are basically the same, some different brands even made in the same factory then brand stickers added later. I look for the longest free replacement for the price.


----------



## Knot at Work

Buy AGM only....I highly recommend the Sears Marine Platinum line. Its a replica of the odyssey for half the price....buy the big one, 5 year no question replacement...


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

If I have to buy a battery for my boat, truck, wife's suv,whatever I always go with Interstate. I've never had one problem with any of them. I usually get 4-5 years out of them and I can't say Imaintenance them like I should. 

There is a interstate battery store/warehouse off of Avalon.


----------



## Ocean Master

Odyssey Batteries are the best.


----------



## Flounderpounder

> *angus_cow_doctor (5/18/2009)*One trick for when the battery dealer gives you grief and wants to fight you about returning a battery:
> 
> Pour out all the battery acid and replace it with tap water.
> 
> Of course, won't work with gel batteries.
> 
> Just my .02 and a helpful hint to anyone finding themselves battling the powers that be over a bad battery that they claim is still ok.


I trust you don't mean "pour out all the battery acid" on the ground?? :banghead


----------



## floater1

i have the sears marine batteries around $275 but i have had mine for 4 years and never had any problem out of them


----------



## TCGrimsley

I've had luck with trojan batteries and also interstate.


----------



## cbigcarl

odessy batteries are the best!!! I will never buy another brand. I had a red top for almost 10 years. I currently have yellow tops for my trolling motor that are 6 years old. I also use a digital charger. these batteries lose almost no charge over the winter.

Carl


----------



## cbigcarl

My mistake it is optima not odessy.


----------



## feelin' wright

> *Grassflatsfisher (6/2/2009)*If I have to buy a battery for my boat, truck, wife's suv,whatever I always go with Interstate. I've never had one problem with any of them. I usually get 4-5 years out of them and I can't say Imaintenance them like I should.
> 
> There is a interstate battery store/warehouse off of Avalon.


I have been going there for years. You can get blem batteries for like 30 dollars. They might not last quite as long as a top shelf battery but for 30 dollars they are not bad for money. I had these on the bay boat and they lasted for 3 years. That is about as long as I will keep a battery on the engine start. After that they become the power for the lights while night fishing.


----------



## BIG O

Odessey: Bar non best battery on the market go to there web site, they are not cheap but i can tell you that I bought some for my old whaler, They are going on 7 years, I battery compartment flooded above the contacts, and they boy that bought my boat says they start every time.


----------



## hosscat

Not long ago I did a good bit of research on the same topic this is what I found out. First it depends on the application or course, deep cycle batteries are designed to withstand a more complete discharge before being recharged, If I remember corectly if you were to do that to a cranking batteries it would fail quicker due to the plates being thinner. Also as stated before a good charger is worth it's weight in gold, after every trip do not store the battery without recharging it, some how it will damage it's life, (I think it builds up memory). 

Several years ago I knew a guy who was in the battery recycling business, he told me that there are 2 main companies that make batteries (excluding gel batteries). He said that the batteries that that had 8 sides to the 2 top caps, (scalloped corners) werethe better batteries,Interstate, diehard, and other names all have this same configuration. I don't know if this still is true but I always look for it.


----------



## Billcollector

I worked at a battery store for 4 years and have extensive battery knowledge. I am going to, in my opinion, list what are the best batteries for marine applications.

Hawker Odyssey- This is the baddest boy on the block. They are a completely sealed battery and you never have to add acid to them. You can mount these batteries any way you want except upside down. These batteries are built to military specifications and are tough as nails. A good comparison is that a normal dual terminal battery that you would find in a chevrolet pickup will weigh in the neighborhood of 28 to 32 pounds. The odyssey of the samesize will weigh in at 58 pounds. The reason for this is that they are made with pure lead plates, not lead alloy like the other marine batteries.

Deka Intimadator- This is a marine grade AGM (absorbed Glass Mat). This battery is a better choice than the optima batteries because the technology has been around much longer than the spiral cell technology. The disadvantages of a optima is that with a spiral cell battery you actually loose battery capacity because there are not as many plates, and they are not as large as you would find in a standard square battery. The agm batteries are great for cranking applications, as well as using them for trolling motors and deep cycle applications. These batteries are maintenance free, and with proper care, ie charging on a regular basis and using a battery maintainer in the offseason, these batteries will last in excess of 8 years. 

Deka Marine DC- This is just a standard marine grade deep cycle. These batteries are designed to be run down, and recharged. You need to maintain the water levels i these batteries. The water level should be about a half an inch above the lead plates, and no higher because you can actually wash out the acid solution. These batteries also have heavier plates like the previous two batteries, but they are not quite as heavy as the other two options. With proper care an maintenance these things can last along time. I have actually seen one of these batteries come into the show that was 14 years old and was still working, he just needed a cable end. Like every other batter care and maintenance are a big part of battery life.


----------



## ammolance

So no charging for the 1st? I"m going to be putting in a BLUE SEA 7650 SOLENOID/BATTERY DUAL CIRCUIT SYSTEMor something similar to that, and have a real good battery i think but will need another. would be willing to get two new BAt's but would like to hear some advice. Got a REAL GOOD mechanic that will do me right I know, but doesn't hurt to do a bit of research. Thanks.


----------



## JordanRHughes

We use two batteries. One for the start only the the other is used for everything else. Great set up , I'd recommend it.

Jordan.


----------



## stuckinthetrees

go with deka they are the best by far. you can get them at any car quest or sears


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

best price, academy, ive bought about 20 there over years, good batteries also, used car quest at work, phiff. academy usually last at least 3 years. had 3 in bass boat one each in simmons just use one in gulf boats high amp start/maint free. but only have 50 hp, recommend 2 for most boats. no body beats academys price or battery quality, im a retired diesel mech 40 years.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

*batt*

they say that all batteries are made by 2 companies, unless thats changed since i retired


----------



## stuckinthetrees

most all batterys are made by johnson controls. all your walmart batts and most parts house batts all interstates are johnson controls also. deka is there own company. they make car quest and sears and a lot of the high end performance batterys. but like most companys if you spend enough money you will get something good. id rather have a cheap deka than a expensive johnson controls. just my opinion


----------



## Ocean Master

I say again...Odyseey Batteries. The life of these batteries will lessen the initial cost. They are designed to last 10 years.

But with all AGM batteries you have to have the correct charger. You have to charge them up to 100% every time or they will lose there life expectancy. Cheap chargers will not do this. Before you buy a charger you must know the battery requirements to keep them like new.


----------



## BullyARed

Just buy batteries at Wal-Mart with 3-5 years free replacement. If it last 3 years, I get my money worth. If not, just return to get a new replacement.


----------



## RMS

Lead acid from Walmart or AGM from Sams Club.


----------

